# 200 20vt Build



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*updated 10/6* 
Well, I decided to post this because there is never any action in this I-5 forum.
That was the main reason I never posted anything before...but then I thought to myself, its definitely not helping the problem by not posting!
Maybe that was a little confusing. Oh well, here's the story. 
I started posting on motorgeek.com because that is probably the largest community of older audi enthusiasts around. Here is what has been posted there thus far. Ill add in everything that has been said even if the issues have been resolved...just in case someone else might need the reference. 
Here it goes! (original thread http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...56440 )
"Alright guys, I figured instead of making a bunch of threads about different things pertaining to my car, it would be a good idea to just get everything in one place...especially because I have big plans for it in the future. 
First a few things about the car. I purchased it about a month ago from a Lawyer. Before him, it was owned by a doctor. I am the third owner. Jeff from 034 found the car for me in about a day and I knew I wanted it as soon as I heard a little about it. 
The car is nearly showroom quality. Its ridiculous. I honestly cant find anything wrong with the car cosmetically. Of course, the engine is in great condition too except for a few small things which I will go into shortly. 
The reason I bough the car originally was because I have had dreams of a awd 20v 5-cyl car for a while. I got all the fun I could out of FWD and 4 cylinders in my previous project. Time to move on. I also needed a good daily driver for traveling back and forth from college. I could swap the motor into a 90 or coupe, but I think its staying in this car for a good long while. I like the idea of a sleeper sedan anyhow. 
So, as of right now, the plan involves a 35r. That is my middle of the road turbo. 30r would be the smallest I would go, and 42 is probably a little too big to be fun. I am familiar with lag though due to my non-bb 50 trim on my 1.8t. 
*I have now almost definitely decided to use a GT4088r for this project







* 
What I have in mind is just getting it really solid right now (fixing small leaks, replacing vacuum lines, etc), then next summer, I plan to pull the engine, throw some SCATs in (maybe a little more), some valve springs, etc...and get it running on IIc. Then in the next year, I will start fabbing some parts up for my new little snail buddy.
*SEM by lugtronics is now going in the car, and I have just purchased a spare AAN block for the bottom end build. A custom set of JE's, and SCATs will be going in with the stock crank.* 
Oh, I also plan to leave the appearance mostly stock. I like the stock bbs's, but I might think about throwing my fat 5's on there for fun








*BBS RS's are like 90% sure to go on the car ASAP. Not sure on what suspension setup the car will be getting yet. * 
Here are some pictures of the car, and a pchop of what the 5's would look like. lmk what you guys think 8) 
























I think they flow really well








Now onto a few small issues. My crank breather/vc breather broke on me. I am pretty sure I have that all figured out. I will be doing the vortex catch can from 034, I just need to know the diameters of the hoses I will need, and the correct T to go with it. 
The other issue I have, is the power steering makes a bit of noise. There is fluid in the reservoir, but one of the hoses is leaking a bit. I should just be able to take the hose to napa and have them make new pressure fittings for it, but I figured someone might have a little useful input. The hose is the one that goes to the top of the pump, from the lower side of the reservoir."
*Breather issue has been taken care of with a 034 vortex catch can, and now the car needs a steering rack. I do have a rack in hand.* 
*post # 2 starts here* 
Thanks for the compliments!
So I have been thinking about what turbo I want to go with on this car. I'm honestly open to a lot, but I definitely don't want something for the weak of heart. 
Like I think I stated above, I am quite accustomed to lag, although I definitely am not its biggest fan. 
I could be seduced into the spool of a 3071 or 76 (30r)...but then again, I could see myself going all out on this one and just shooting for the sky...with turbos that I feel almost dirty for talking about







:-D 
"Middle" of the road to me is a 35r I think. Here's where I suppose I could fill in a little more of the plans for the car...as well as a place for you all to start making suggestions or voicing your opinions. 
I definitely plan on IIc and on a built bottom end. I will probably not go with SCAT rods as I liked them in my previous project. I don't think pistons will be necessary, as I know the stock units are pretty high-quality. If its recommended though, I will not skimp out. Basically I want the bottom ready for whatever I want to throw at it...the most I would suspect would be around 500wheel. 
Next would be head work. I would only want mild work done. Maybe a mild porting and some springs/retainers, etc. 
I have all the hardware stuff straight I think. That shouldnt be an issue. (manifold, etc.)
The only thing that worries me is the transmission. I know up in the mid-4's and around 500whp, the tranny is like yeah [borat] not so much. [/borat] I have been told that the logical progression would be a built S4 trans...and I KNOW that is NOT cheap at all. I'm certainly not the type to do crazy drag launches everywhere. I am more of a roller, but some day, I know I will want to get some track times in this car. Running skinny, crap tires on the street can help I suppose, but whats the real way to approach this issue? 
Please feel free to voice your opinions on all of this! I am definitely curious to hear what everyone has to say. 
Here are a few shots from last night btw...enjoy

















I think its great







such a cool throw back
















*post 3* 
So I got my vortex catch can from 034 in the mail yesterday. 
I was thinking about mounting it on the little tab that used to be for a washer reservoir in other cars (but its empty on the 200)...the problem there is that there are some little electrical things that get in the way there. Also, it would be hard to get it to fit without it hitting the hood when its down. 
The other option I had in mind is down where the airbox used to be. I have a filter on a stick there for right now, and there is plenty of space. There is a little support in there that runs all the way up the side of the bay that I was thinking about hose clamping the whole can to for easy removal since I will have to be draining it from time to time. The only thing is, I thought I heard something about keeping the can up high...also, its pretty far away from the block breather. I was just wondering if anyone sees a problem with this? If not, thats great because there is just so much space to work with there that it will make things a lot easier on me. 
Thanks in advance for any help!
*post 4* 
Well, I got the catch can in yesterday. Here is what I posted in the 1.8t forums on vwvortex in the advertisement thread about the catch can listed by INA. For some reason lots of people wanted pics of it installed.
_
"As promised...(not a 1.8t, but it shouldn't matter much besides the routing of the lines. )_
























and one more of my beautiful engine















"

*and we will start off from here!* 



_Modified by loxxrider at 3:17 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## TurnFour (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

Gorgeous car. I'm watching this. I can't wait to get my hands on a 20V.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (TurnFour)*

Thank you! I can't wait to start really digging into this one


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

OMG ur lucky to find such a great car at that price


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (mujjuman)*

thank you man...I feel lucky too


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_thank you man...I feel lucky too









Fellow MG'r here... looks nice, I really like where you are going. Keep up the good work!


_Modified by Europiece at 11:19 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (Europiece)*

yuppp cant wait to see whats to come. i love the wheels. original


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (Europiece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Europiece* »_
Fellow MG'r here... looks nice, I really like where you are going. Keep up the good work!

_Modified by Europiece at 11:19 AM 6-23-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think the immediate plan from here is to just do a dizzy rotor to accommodate a chip to hold me over until it goes on standalone (hopefully next summer). From there, its pretty much saving for the future. 
For those who don't know, these cars are said to make around 280bhp with a chip. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

wow nice.... how much hp stock? 
also, does the phone work?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (mujjuman)*

Stock power is 217bhp.
The phone works, but I don't have service for it. Its really funny to see what people do when you act like you are talking on it tho


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

yea like today when you where acting like you where talking on the phone today for like five mins.hahahahaha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (catsman72)*

lol
217hp is very good


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (mujjuman)*

Yeah, its not bad...the only thing is, apparently there is like 25 to 30% drivetrain loss in these cars, so it would probably only put down like 165 at the wheels at most. 
I almost got it dynoed yesterday when I was down at usp just for kicks, but they had 3 evos lined up already apparently. 
Oh well, it kept me from wasting my money lol. 
To me, I would compare it to a stock 1.8t (because this has more power, but also more weight)...I think it will be a similar situation when its chipped (to a chipped 1.8t)
the bt tho...that will be a different story


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## street2gen (Jul 9, 2008)

That is nice... but question some of you guys might be able to answer cause i cant find help anywhere... does that accordian style hose from Throttle Body to Intercooler actually hold or does somebody make something for the 10vt???


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (street2gen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *street2gen* »_That is nice... but question some of you guys might be able to answer cause i cant find help anywhere... does that accordian style hose from Throttle Body to Intercooler actually hold or does somebody make something for the 10vt??? 

Like this?
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...sntd0 
here is a 20vt set 
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...sntd0 


_Modified by loxxrider at 6:54 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## CWoodruff2008 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

I Have a 2.2 20v in my S6 and I was wondering what would be a good direct replacement turbo for the stock one.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (CWoodruff2008)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CWoodruff2008* »_I Have a 2.2 20v in my S6 and I was wondering what would be a good direct replacement turbo for the stock one.

I'm really not quite the expert on this engine yet, but I'll try to help with anyone's projects as much as possible in here if you all would like. 
Check this out. This is the option I would take personally for a slight upgrade but still nearly stock. With a 28rs, you can acheive rs2 power levels which is technically "stock" spec in a way







The turbos retain a stock kkk flange, and include oil lines and intake boot. 
This http://www.034motorsport.com/p...vtm53 
+ this http://www.034motorsport.com/p...vtm53 

if you really want stock.. then you could just do the second link and keep the boost low. It will spool faster than your stock turbo and be capable of more power...yet you will not need to have that power if you dont want it and want to keep it stock and safe. 
We can go into more detail if you would like. Just let me know. If I can't answer your question, then I'll hook you up with someone from 034 who can.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

Alright, here are the basic updates. 
I think I may have finally decided on a turbo. T04Z is the current top contender for me. Its what lots of the cars at forcefed engineering are using to make their 1.8t's into 650 and 700whp monsters...








The only other things to report are that I emptied the catch can the other day after about a month of use, and it only had a few ounces of fluid inside. A lot of it was water vapor. So far it seems to be doing its job. 
I also took a ~400 mile trip in the 200 this past weekend. It didn't give me one problem whatsoever. 
I love it









**edit** also im pretty sure I want LM's on the car...or I might ps some rs4 wheels on it to see what they look like. The only other things I would do (but never will) would be some v8 bodywork (cuz its badass looking), and the PLATE...
When the car is complete and making north of 600wheel on the t67 (hopefully) I intend to give the car ONE giveaway...
the plate will say something like "gsxr eatr" or enzo eatr








think of some names if you'd like


_Modified by loxxrider at 11:36 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

how about my jetta is going to beat you on the highway


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (catsman72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catsman72* »_how about my jetta is going to beat you on the highway
















Dude, sorry, but I don't care if you have a 35r or not...I think you are missing something in this equation Nathan. You will have a 35r on 1.8l 
I will have a T67 (T04Z) which is a significantly bigger turbo...(think 550whp vs 650whp) on my car with probably 2.3l by the time all is said and done. 
Both cars will probably weigh about the same (few 100 pounds in difference) unless you do some serious weight loss with yours...so...........................lets think for a minute...
especially since 650awhp equates to roughly 765bhp when taking 25% (AT LEAST) drivetrain loss on one of these quattros vs you making say 500fwhp which equates to say 575(generous)bhp
BUT, we will see some day. Prove me wrong







It would make me proud if you did.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

chris i love screwing with you.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (catsman72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catsman72* »_chris i love screwing with you.































you are so ****...maybe on your next build. 
lol nah I want you to beat me tho. that would be nasty...
My next build will probly be a built 408w notchback...NA...at first...lol probly just throw a 200 shot on there and go to town raping everything I see. 
and it WILL have the most badass set of cams you have ever heard


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

Alright, time for another update. 
Recently I've been toying with the idea of a 4088r instead of a T67. That is 
not the big issue though. 
I sold my old car, and now have a little bit of money to throw at the Audi. 
I just spend half a g at 034 getting an individual coil setup for the car







but also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at the same time. 
This will be sent to Kevin of lugnuts tuning so that he can make me a harness for my new Lugtronic SEM!















Yes, the 3B is getting first class treatment in the form of standalone engine management in the next few weeks. Its official. 
I am very excited to learn to tune, and to suck all the potential out of the stock K24 turbo. I will be expecting upwards of 280bhp with timing and boost adjustments. 
The car will have a full wideband setup in addition to individual coils per cylinder at the time of standalone install. 
I am absolutely excited for this


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

Hrm...I guess another update would be good. 
I'm still waiting for the SEM, etc. 
Its all paid for, including ECU, custom inputs and features, full individual coil setup for the car using 034's high output coils, wideband 02 sensor and controller, etc. 
Apparently they are in the process of making it right now. I expected it to be done a little sooner, but its fine since I'm super busy every day. 
The main update is that the car probably won't get finished for even longer than I previously estimated. IT WILL GET DONE...its just a matter of time. The reason for that is because I just joined a frat at my university (beta theta pi) and its $1800 to start, and $900 per semester from there on out. Obviously this is going to set the plans back quite a bit, but its something I really need to do to further my social skills, etc. 
I may still order some head stuff this summer depending on how readily I'll be making money. 7A intake cam, lighter lifters, high rate valve springs, and some sick valves








Then there will be some machine work involved of course. Its possible that this wont even happen this summer, but we will see. A solid lifter setup may also be in line. If so, I'll probably just order the parts over the summer and then wait until later to get it all together. If its not solid lifter, I'll be shooting for a safe 8,500 rpm redline. With solid lifters, I will be looking for ~9500 rpms. I really think this would be amazing








Of course, it wont be much fun on stock turbo, but it will be extremely useful on something like a T67 or 4088r. If nothing else, I know these just sound wicked at rpm's like that. 
That's about all that's new for now.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

Well, the good news is that my cover came in. I haven't had a chance to wash the car, so the cover hasn't been on it. 
The bad news is that I think I need to stop ignoring my Pentosin leak...lol I'm pretty sure I need to replace the steering rack and high pressure hose. 
Anyone have a good source for a rack?...or one laying around


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_The bad news is that I think I need to stop ignoring my Pentosin leak...lol I'm pretty sure I need to replace the steering rack and high pressure hose. 
Anyone have a good source for a rack?...or one laying around









Shokan Audi parts out of NY, used, but excellent quality/service/prices. They're the only place we deal with other than dealer for Audi parts at my work. Just put a 96 A6 rack in from them on friday, works excellent, was low miles, and was packaged very professionally and clean.
http://www.shokan.com/


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_I think its great







such a cool throw back










<--- So jealous!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_
<--- So jealous!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
Shokan Audi parts out of NY, used, but excellent quality/service/prices. They're the only place we deal with other than dealer for Audi parts at my work. Just put a 96 A6 rack in from them on friday, works excellent, was low miles, and was packaged very professionally and clean.
http://www.shokan.com/

thanks for the info. I think I am actually going to end up using Jorgen Automotive's rack. Its $175 minus the core charge...and I've heard many good things from other 200 20v owners.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Woohoo! 
One kinda major step out of the way.
For one, a steering rack is coming my way this week. 
For two, I just dropped a few $$s on a spare AAN block for me to have bored out/built, etc. while the other bottom is still in the car








...I'm thinking the shop people at my school might let me use their CNC lathe and mill to do some of it myself







:-D .........or......maybe not lol
Either way, its progress. 
The only issue that still needs to be addressed with the car is the ac compressor. It still doesn't kick on. I'm thinking its either bad MFTS as some have suggested, or a loose PS pump connection from when I did the PS and alt. pulleys. 
I think I'll stick it out for a while though, because my money certainly doesn't grow on trees, and its starting to get nicer out here


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

sucks i wouldent have found this unless i messed up and clikced above the auto fourm. such a ill car. im going to start to watch this build


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_sucks i wouldent have found this unless i messed up and clikced above the auto fourm. such a ill car. im going to start to watch this build 

Haha glad to hear I've at least got a few interested. I'd definitely like to get it a little more attention, but its hard in a deserted forum like this. 
This is definitely going to be an exciting project. Keep your eyes peeled, but also keep in mind that it will be moving very slowly. 
I plan on getting the block built OR the head built by the end of the summer at the most (in addition to having the standalone in the car ASAP). 
BUT, it will get done in due time








A lot of it also depends on how my machining and fabricating skills progress over the next year. I'd love to start making the exhaust manifold, DP, intake manifold, and IC piping next school year. After that, there wouldn't be much to do besides fuel system and the snail!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

well, I'm a sucker for editing my own pics. I have to get up in about 6 hours...but these were worth it to me. 
Low res sucks (and photobucket rapes my pics), but if you want anything in high-res, all you have to do is ask!








































and then for some reason, I felt compelled to edit one of the front shots to get this kind "looking down the side" effect that I wanted to capture while shooting. (unfortunately I had a really difficult time of it) I really had trouble with the cropping of it...but this was the only version that felt at least almost right. 
I wanted the effect of a meaty stance...its something I can see when I'm actually looking at the car in person...but its really hard to convey with photos for some reason.









hope you all enjoy them
oh, and cant forget a crappy cell phone recording I took








exhaust is completely open aside from two cats. 
http://cid-0faf7a105daa4e3e.sk...v.mp3


_Modified by loxxrider at 3:38 AM 9-27-2008_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

UPDATES!!!
got a few cool pix that I'll put up later on. 
Block still isn't here, and neither is the SEM. Blah.
BUT 
I just picked up a Tial 44mm wg on the CHEAP.
Also got a flange for it from 034 so I can hook it up to the stock mani.
The other cool thing I have in mind (which some will like, others will hate), is an exhaust setup.
The idea is to just fab up a 3" or 3.5" dp. Looking into the bay, it will dip immediately, and then make a sharp left turn...exiting just behind the front passenger wheel. Next to that, will be the wg dump








and last of all, I called up southbend, and they have a package setup for me for a clutch. Stock flywheel will be resurfaced and reused. Southbend will be sourcing a pressure plate and full-faced clutch rated at 950 ft*lbs. Ceramic disk, etc. Price is a little steep, but thats what you get when you want a solid setup. It should be capable of tearing my tranny to shreds lol.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

jeeeze more updates already.
first and foremost, I think I am picking up a sick set of BBS RS's for the car! Im thinking pearl while centers with polished lips. 
In the meantime, I picked the wg up








and just ordered a dp flange today from 034. 
A local shop (that does good work) is fabbing the dp and wastegate dump setup I mentioned earlier for $150...and that includes the piping!!!!! WTF lol I'm not used to deals like that. 
The only negative is that I think my DV took a ****. 
When I get on it, it wont hold more than say 6-7 lbs (rather than the normal 9-10 I get) and I can hear a leaking sound. Also when I let off, it doesn't make the blow off noise it normally does. I think its broken and just wont close all the way to keep the boost in. I'll probably find out for sure next week when I go home. I have a spare 710N valve to try out.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_

and it WILL have the most badass set of cams you have ever heard









CAM!!!! dunno much about them 5.0's but do know they have 1 cam! c'mon chris!
on the other hand, i love these old audi's and good luck with it! i'm gonna keep an eye on this thread


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
CAM!!!! dunno much about them 5.0's but do know they have 1 cam! c'mon chris!
on the other hand, i love these old audi's and good luck with it! i'm gonna keep an eye on this thread









Hahaha I guess I'm just so used to saying cams from working with the 1.8t and 2.2t
Im thinking more like LS1 for my next project...haha nah I'm not even thinking about that right now. Its all 2.2t at the moment. I'd really love to do something really oldskool next tho. Like a Dart or a Charger, or a Nova...with a hemi crate motor







...N/A, but cammed like a mofo haha.
anyhow, thanks. Definitely keep an eye out for this car. You know I wont stop at anything less than sick nasty.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

there is a white one up here in the dc area with a 3076 on it...its HOTNESS!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_there is a white one up here in the dc area with a 3076 on it...its HOTNESS!

sweeeet, I wish there were more around this area. I wish there were more older audis in general around here. 
It seems like noone in florida drives anything awd.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Ok, well nothing too exciting to report...just the same old stuff, but there is a little progress going on. 
I just got off the phone with Kevin Black, and he told me he should be able to have everything ready to go by sometime next week. (SEM)
Saturday I'll be going to get the downpipe and wg dump tube fabricated (this was supposed to be last saturday, but it got delayed)
My friend Ronnie is supposed to get a price for me on a set of BBS RS's (found some center caps that I think will go well with pearl centers on the RS's http://cgi.ebay.com/BBS-RS-RM-...l1177 )
and here is a pic of the finished headliner and pillars, etc.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Well here is evidence of one update...haha this is just going to be a track setup...I go for function over form. 
The welds and bends on this setup is freakin badass. I will run this with the 4088, etc. just a little modified to work with whatever manifold setup I do. 
The main thing is it freakin flows, and it sounds like SEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
I will get a good video of it when I get the SEM in as my friend has a camera, not me...and I want to wait until I can antilag it up








O yeah, I definitely shot a huge flame out the other night passing some friends haha
for your perusal:

(black for stealth







)
































muahhahaha its so ridiculous


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

heh, I went to Jo-Ann today to get some fabric for my friend's E36 M3 headliner...I decided to use the same thing for my lower interior








We also chose to use some black corduroy for his pillars. It looks so nice. 
I just need to decide where I want to separate the gray suede from the black fuzzy stuff in mine.
I think I want to do the dash in the gray suede. The upper pillars are all the gray, and the lower B-pilar is now in the black. The area I really can't figure out what I want to do with is the doors. There really isn't a good place to make a separation line. I was thinking about possibly splitting it in a sort of arbitrary place on the door...but one which would correspond to where the b-pillar switches over. 
Ideas??


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

So the Standalone management is at my house, but I'm still up at school because of a statics exam tomorrow. 
I hope to get it in on thursday and tune that sucker


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lookin good, keep us posted.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

Werd...
standalone has been in the car for about half a month now, and we are working through issues...
but here is the setup


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

watching, sending a PM too


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

Blah, the car is still not where I wanted it to be back in about September








Another ECU was assembled for me in Hungary, and is on its way here. I cant wait to get it in the car and have it finally tuned. 
In the meantime, there are a few issues that I believe are related to the multi-function temperature sensor. (AC is out, temp gauge acting funny, and now its in limp home mode). Hopefully those will be cleared up when that is replaced. Other than that the only problem is the steering rack. I cant wait to get the stupid little issues out of the way. 
The car desperately needs a street exhaust on it too. Its soooo loud lol


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking good Loxx. I first ran into your thread over on MG, and I think what's impressed me the most is the upholstery work. While the materials may not be my cup of tea, the worksmanship is excellent. I might give you a call when my avant's headliner starts to sag.
Keep us posted!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MileZ)*

Ah, thank you so much








I never ended up using the black fur haha. I just wanted to try it out and sit on it for a little. I think Ill finish the rest off with black suede. Feel free to contact me anytime if you need some tips though!
I have had to neglect finishing the interior in order to sort out the standalone. When thats out of the way, Ill focus on finishing it.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hey loxx....nice build
Should of went all black gorilla!!!!








that my old golf 4 door
Black suede is nice though.








it always photographs blueish
this is in my current gti.....looks great in person


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Hahaha thats awesome man. 
Some updates...
I got a new ECU. Still have the problem. AHHHHHH
We then found a secondary crank trigger problem. Fixed that. Still have problem. 
Now we dont really know whats wrong. I am going outside right now to get yet another config dump and to take some logs.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Best update so far...
The car is now running beautifully on the standalone. It still doesn't have a proper tune, but it finally has all of the bugs sorted out. 
The major problem we had with the hesitations turned out to be from the shift cut. When an output isn't hooked up, it needs to be disabled i the config or else it will pick up interference. So basically every time that hiccup was happening it was because the shift cut would make duty cycle and pulse width go to zero effectively shutting off the injectors for a fraction of a second. 
I did a little tweaking with the boost control and now it holds 15 psi very nicely. 
The current tune is VERY conservative until I get my friend to work his genius on it, but it still feels HUGELY strong in first gear...even at only 15psi and close to 10:1 AFR. 
This car and SEM rocks my sox








BTW, I'll put a vid up of the antilag thru a 3" open dp soon. Just gotta take the vid.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats great man!!!!!
good news for sure


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your really paving the way for those of us who hope to do similar stuff in the future


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrDUCKin* »_Nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your really paving the way for those of us who hope to do similar stuff in the future









For sure man, I will make anything related to this setup and my tunes available to anyone that would like them. 
Now that I have had MONTHS of toying with this stuff, and since I will be doing a lot of learning related to tuning in the future, I will always welcome any questions you all may have with setting up something similar. Just let me know.


----------



## jcomofo (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

This is one of the best threads I've seen in vortex. From start to not quite finished (we never really finish) awsome ride though, and hope you still have the sox sticker on back bumper... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (jcomofo)*

Hah thanks a lot. I have never learned more about cars than I have in the past ~6-9 months. I enjoy sharing it with whoever wants to see. And I love showing the folks over here on the goold ole 'tex whats up with some old school Audis








I just tucked all the wires (about 1000 of them) that have been sitting on my passenger floor away. Just a few little panels to put back on and a little more wire management and she'll be ready for my full attention to the interior. Its been neglected really badly in the midst of all of this standalone business. 
I think I am going to take it semi-slow this summer. My current plan is to drop some cash on the RS's I want because without them, I can't do brakes, and without them, I can't really do my suspension either (since the suspension will dictate the brake setup I use). Of course, I still want to go with bags. Luckily a friend of mine is a distributor for bagyard!
On the motor side of things, I just want to pick up a holset, some oil lines, injectors, modify the mani and dp, and I'll be rollin' out with ~350-400awhp if all goes well. Then I will commence the major fabbing and planning of the major build. 
I guess I forgot to post some of the cad stuff I have experimented with for my future exhaust mani setup. I'll try and get that up soon.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

quick question, does the k26 have the same flange as a t25/ t28? i have a modded mani for my 1.8 8v, also i was wondering what a good aftermarket wastegate would be.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (lilgreydentwagen)*

Nope, the k24 and k26 flanges are a lot different than the typical rectangular/oval t3 or t25 flanges. 
As far as the wastegate, it depends on how your manifold is set up. Give me more details and I can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Nope, the k24 and k26 flanges are a lot different than the typical rectangular/oval t3 or t25 flanges. 
As far as the wastegate, it depends on how your manifold is set up. Give me more details and I can guide you in the right direction.


here's a couple pics
























i don't really know too much about this setup, ie how much boost it makes, and there's a threaded hole in the wg i'm not sure where it's supposed to be plumbed to. the mani and turbo came from a 5000 10v there isn't much information on this stuff that i could find, so i don't even know where to begin to look for aftermarket stuff. i have everything out of the car now to put into my fox, so if these pics aren't enough i can tke more tomorrow.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (lilgreydentwagen)*

Ok, my first question is what do you want to get accomplished? 
I assume you would like to be able to use a t3 or t25 flanged turbo. That wont work unless you can cut off the old one and weld a new one on. Otherwise, you will have to go with a k series turbo (k24/26, etc.) That is not necessarily a bad thing as they can make pretty decent power (aka like 300bhp). They are small enough that the spool isn't terrible either. 
And unless there is something wrong with that wastegate, I would not suggest replacing it. Those audi wastegates are good for very large amounts of power. Unless you are planning on making 500+whp, it should be sufficient. Otherwise, you can get an adapter or weld a new flange on for say a Tial 38mm gate, etc. 
Tial is always the first place I look to and trust for my wastegate needs. There are others out there that will work just fine though such as turbosmart, etc.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lets see some finished pics darnit!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Haha what do you want to see? I mean its not really finished per se...but it does run nice. I actually just got inside from washing it. Time to wax and clean out the interior now.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Ok, my first question is what do you want to get accomplished? 
I assume you would like to be able to use a t3 or t25 flanged turbo. That wont work unless you can cut off the old one and weld a new one on. Otherwise, you will have to go with a k series turbo (k24/26, etc.) That is not necessarily a bad thing as they can make pretty decent power (aka like 300bhp). They are small enough that the spool isn't terrible either. 
And unless there is something wrong with that wastegate, I would not suggest replacing it. Those audi wastegates are good for very large amounts of power. Unless you are planning on making 500+whp, it should be sufficient. Otherwise, you can get an adapter or weld a new flange on for say a Tial 38mm gate, etc. 
Tial is always the first place I look to and trust for my wastegate needs. There are others out there that will work just fine though such as turbosmart, etc. 










no $#!+ i didn't know this setup could support that much power! sweet! as far as the wategate goes, what is the stock setting? and what is that threaded hole for? i plan on running this setup on my fox with a digifantI from a corrado, but like i said i can't find much if any about the stock settings let alone performance, i'm looking to put at least 12 psi to this motor, are there aftermarket springs for the wastegate?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (lilgreydentwagen)*

Ok, the turbo setup is capable of that much...but not necessarily with what you have to work with. 
Its still capable of a lot though no matter how you look at it. 
If the threaded part you are talking about is on the side of the wastegate, then that is where it gets its vacuum reference from...AKA, your boost controller. 
I'm not sure what stock settings are on it, but its probably 8psi or something like that. You can of course just about double this with your typical boost controller on the stock spring. 
If you just want to run straight wastegate and not worry about a boost controller then there are some springs from 034.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=603 
and there is also a 1.9 (bar) that they sell. 

Any further than that I cant really answer. I assume you are going to be using the stock bottom end. If so, you will definitely want to take it easy. Maybe get a comp lowering head gasket. That motor is not my speciality though. You will make nice power at 10-12psi, but it wont be near what that turbo is capable of putting you at.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

cool thanks for the info. i was planning on getting a boost controller, and i'm not looking to break any records so i'm bringin the boost on as easy as possible as this is a 10:1 comp engine, basically stock. but i have other goodies for it too we won't get into that though. as for the wastegate, let me get this right, the threaded hole is for vaccum and the other one actuates the wastegate?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (lilgreydentwagen)*

There should be two holes, one on the top of the wastegate, and one on the side (above the diaphragm and below it).
You want to use the side one with either a manual boost controller or n75. The top one should just vent to atmosphere. If you were running an EBC, then you would make use of the top one. 
If there is another thing that you are referring to, let me know, but I think I know what you were talking about.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 200 20vt Build (loxxrider)*

here is the latest...a few posts from over on motorgeek...

_Quote »_Soooo in a matter of a week the audi has gone from making say 15psi (spike), to just going up to about 10 or 11 and then staying there, to just peaking at 9, and now its down to about 7...
I fixed some boost leaks today. The line to the DV from the intake mani AND the FPR vacuum line were both so rotted out that they actually had holes in them right at the manifold connection. SCARY.
So I fixed those figuring that my dv was just not getting enough pressure to stay closed. 
Same issue.
So now I'd say its pretty much down to the charge pipes and the turbo itself. I took the intake boot off recently and there was not any bad shaft play, and it sounds just fine, so I'm assuming the turbo itself is fine. If its not, then I guess its time to throw on a Holset with one of those Ebay cast manifolds (t3 flanged) on low boost to get me by for a while








I am leaning towards the charge pipes though as the top one has oil residue on it. I just cleaned it off days ago. That and the fact that it is not in the best shape upon close visual inspection. I guess the only option is to get a new one from 034. I would love to do all new ic piping and ic though...hehe too bad that would be waaaaaay overshooting my budget at the moment.
If someone has that upper hose in good condition pleaseeee let me know though. I don't really want to spend ridiculous amounts of money for one.

I am picking up some wheels tomorrow too!
8.5" in front
10" in rear









and then today...

_Quote »_Well I found my boost leak...
My roommate was kind enough to hold my hose...while I took pictures of it...
















which was exactly where I thought it was. 
So I went out and bought some silicone to ghetto rig that hoe.
























This is only so I can get home for spring break with a little boost hehe. This along with the new thermostat should definitely improve gas mileage. Its been terrible lately due to running cold and rich (from the t-stat and leak respectively). 
Hopefully I can pick up a silicone one or rig up something with metal soon.


----------



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

nice looking 200 my buddy has a 200 too but a 10v hes looking for a 20v too swap but they are hard to come by
heres a pic of his










_Modified by Samakhan at 8:29 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Samakhan)*

Very nice! Does he post on motorgeek, and if so what is his name? Car looks familiar.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

It seems I have been neglecting this thread somewhat picture wise...
This is from a few days ago:

_Quote »_
Hhhhokay, so I tried to test fit (without adapters) the wheels today. Fronts fit just fine in the rear, but the rears in the rear are no go quite yet haha.
They contact the inner fender well way before you could even catch a thread on a bolt, and the also hit the suspension. 
ET on wheels is 55 and 50 for rear and front respectively. They are 10 and 8.5 wide. Stock et is 35. 
The guy said 20 in rear and 25 in front should work nicely, but I'm not spending money on a set of adapters until I know they will work. Soo what do you wheel whore guys think?
Teaser
















not even sitting on the hub

















**EDIT FOR MORE PICS**

















and then here is a little pchop I did


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

The offsets are high, so you have a lot of room to work. Anyone local that you could borrow some spacers from? Even though they wont bolt up, you could kind of just hold the wheel up against the spacer on the hub and see where you are. Thats how I calculated what I would need for adapters on my wheels.


----------



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

yea he does. his name is adam smith but i dont know what his motorgeek username is


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*

o shoot my bad, I forgot to add that I already have them figured out for the most part. I think the final decision is 30mm rear and 25 front or 30 front 35 rear.


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Jeebus, those wheels are wide. You remember you've got a 50:50 torque split front to rear, right?








To actually make the car handle better, you'd probably want more rubber in the front, but I know this is about a look- and those wheels will look really cool. Where'd you get them from, a Cayenne?
Also, have you checked into getting a Torsen rear diff from a V8? I hear that's a nice upgrade, especially for a high power setup.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MileZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MileZ* »_Jeebus, those wheels are wide. You remember you've got a 50:50 torque split front to rear, right?








To actually make the car handle better, you'd probably want more rubber in the front, but I know this is about a look- and those wheels will look really cool. Where'd you get them from, a Cayenne?
Also, have you checked into getting a Torsen rear diff from a V8? I hear that's a nice upgrade, especially for a high power setup.

Haha well the rolling diameter is the same, so it wont hurt the tranny...also, these are NOT my track wheels. They only serve the purpose of making room for my bigger brakes and bag setup. Some light RS's will come after thats done with. I know these will make the car understeer EVEN MORE haha, but I'm not tracking it or anything right now. 
They are just some aftermarket wheels for any porsche...I think they are catered towards a 911 though. 
I will not be doing any driveline upgrades yet as the final plan is to get an 01E out of an S4 and build that. That would make the rear torsen a waste. If I was shooting for more moderate power levels, I'd be all over it though.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

So far my interior projects are going awesomely!
I have rebuilt all of the dash switches like the seat heater, antilock, rear fogs, etc. successfully. They all function and light up like they are supposed to now








I still have to tackle the LEDs in the window switches. 
I also got a battery and am in the process of obtaining a bulb for the key light. 
Finally, I made my toggle switch panel today on the mill. 
Here was the unfinished result...








I thought that might look cool, but then I put some fabric behind it to see what it would look like, and I couldn't stop myself from adding another (genuine) Burberry accent to the car.








Unfortunately I left my camera at home while I was on spring break, so I had to use my roommate's for these pics. They don't do it justice at all. I'll get good ones soon of it all put together. 








Now I want to do one last Burberry accent in the car. Just the little plastic triangle pieces adjacent to the front pillars and the windows. I will update when those are done...then I may just have enough to cover the rear cigarette lighter socket panel








I think that will be just enough to keep it tasteful (the only other thing accented with it is the sunroof motor cover).
I will be busy wiring all the switches in tomorrow or whenever I get the time. Then I have to get started with sunroof motor cover switches...
As I have mentioned previously, there will be 4 toggles up there connected to my coils...only one configuration will allow the car to start








The rest of my to do list is as follows:
-fix drivers heated seat (this is going to suck)
-diagnose and fix ac comp
-paint diff lock switch (some of the stock paint is chipped off)
-cover center console (under arm rest) with something...probably gray suede...maybe black...this will be tough, but I've dealt with something of this level
-cover door panels (not the leather part) with something...uppers will be the gray suede I used for the pillars, headliner, etc...bottoms...who knows. Maybe I'll just have to give in and get some black suede
-fix wacky cluster
-cut diff lock (blue + white) wire








-e brake cover is messed up...get new one or make something
-fix MAT sensor issue...waiting on Kevin or ANYONE to help me with this stupid firmware bs
-steering rack


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Biggest major update in a while is that I am amassing the parts for a Holset build as we speak.
If all goes well tomorrow, a Holset H1C will be on its way to me.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Here are a few posts I have made recently on the MG thread...haven't updated here in a little while. 

_Quote »_Had a little progress on the car today. All of my toggle switches have a purpose now lol...
one is for shift cut, another is launch control, then ignition, then diff lock switch thing
The main thing we did was make the shift cut work. The problem was that the only way we could have it wired up before was inverted. Its hooked up to the clutch switch. The clutch switch gets ground when the pedal is OUT though. We need the switch to give ground to the ecu when its in. 
The easy way to do that is to go into megatune and switch the channel to "inverted"...however, all of the channels EXCEPT channel 7 which the shift cut is wired to has that. So we had to take a relay and make it "inverted" that way. 
Next up was wiring the diff lock thing. When the switch is on, it will allow the car to turn the diff lock off above 15mph. When its off, the diff lock will work at any speed








Finally, we wired the power for the coils to a relay. Before it wasn't on a switched source...so thats not very good. We also put it on a toggle switch just as a little anti-theft feature. (the switches aren't labeled







)
*The only problem is that when we went to start it, when its cranking, it doesn't give power to the coils lol...so it will crank and not fire...then as soon as I let go of the key, it will fire. I have to find a wire to tap into that is on even when the car is cranking, but is also switched.
Anyone know of one thats in the general dash area?*
Im pretty happy because now everything is right with the exception of the ignition thing, and the fact that the chip for the launch control is burned out in the ecu.
also, I just realized that 2B's coil kit isn't a bad price...I would be all over it if I wasn't set on bags. 
I would like to have a set of sport quattro seats







, too bad that will NEVER happen. I'd like to have a roll bar (at least) and a pair of Corbeau's in the car though. I honestly just feel safer with a 4-pt. If I did do that, I'd make it as unobtrusive as possible and get it powdercoated in pearl white 8)


*
(different post)*

_Quote »_Lots of repairs underway...
For one, my passenger side window has been making crunching noises lately...lol
I guess that means my regulator is about to go out. I'll order parts from SJM as soon as I can. The window actually stopped working today for a second, so its definitely almost toast. Ill probably buy two just so I can do them both and know they are good to go for a long while.
Coil power issue above will be sorted out tuesday as long as I find the time. 
I'm currently on the search for my AC problem. First thing to check will be the relay under the dash. Sucks that there are so many things that could cause the comp to not come on. 
I tried the shift cut out today. Its soooo weird/hard to get used to, but its cool to have on a toggle so I can choose when I want to use it. It doesn't do anything until right around 3k RPMs, so its not too intrusive for regular driving, but it definitely can be at times. I have it set to 400ms right now. I could shift faster, but I don't really like banging gears anyway. 
The final thing I will need to do to make this car perfect for the time being is to get a damn proper exhaust on it. It would be so refined otherwise. I'm going to go with a straight thru 3" borla out the back.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Got the Holset...
































its actually not quite what I expected. I knew the exhaust housing was going to be big. This thing is huge though lol. Its definitely bigger than most 35r's I've seen. 
The compressor housing is really small though! Its definitely about 28rs looking as far as outside dimensions are concerned. The wheel is probably a good bit bigger than a 28 though. 
It should be very interesting to see how this performs. Someone claimed to get full boost by 3k on one. Curious to see if it can make 400whp lol.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

what the hell is that chit man.lol you see if you can get a bigger comp housing to fit on that little thing.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (catsman72)*

Haha yeah man I know. We will see what we can squeeze out of it first. 400whp might be possible








stock bottom end better be feeling strong that day though lol
if not, you and Eric and I can see what we can do about getting a bigger housing or wheel or something going on that bitch.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

just look around on the cummins forums.lol but that doesn't look like a h1c. is it?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no it is, its just the small version


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

gay man. you need hx55


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (catsman72)*

BIG h1c came in.
It has absolutely ZERO shaft play so I'm hoping that its good to go. The other one I have came off of a perfectly good running (and boosting) motor and doesn't have much shaft play, but its a lot compared to the one that just came in! There isn't even much residue on the new one. No oil on the turbine blades, so I suspect it doesn't have any issues with seals. If not, the worst thing that could happen is that it needs a $70 rebuild kit. I really doubt that though. The exhaust housing is rough, but I have the other one which is pretty nice. I also have another center section if needed. 
Anyway, on to the pics. I am satisfied now








I'm going to be polishing it in my spare time. Beer can is just for size reference...
































next to the small housing lol










_Modified by loxxrider at 6:25 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

Good thread to lock


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LiBlackRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiBlackRabbit* »_Good thread to lock

?


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

i remember when i wanted one of these cars so bad. i suppose if the planets were aligned, then i'd still be after one.
at any rate, this is a build i'm very interested in and i like what you're doing so far. keep it up.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for looking! 
Keep an eye out in the next few months because its going to be coming together very nicely. 
I'm planning on possibly pulling the motor when I get home from school next week just to make the steering rack easier. If I do, I'll be ordering a new SB clutch (850 ft*lb rated), and possibly hone, do new seals, main and rod bearings, and some scats for the bottom end. If it does come to pulling the motor I will put new solid motor mounts in and replace all the lines (steering, etc.) that are even remotely in need of replacement. 
Glad to know there are people watching this! I love to hear any input you guys have.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

if all this does happen i'm going to have to slap you chris.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (catsman72)*

haha dont worry man it will. Whether its sooner or later, it will. 
Comp housing is getting cleaner. I had it to a polish at one point, but there were so many imperfections left in the metal that I decided to take it back down to 80 and start over lol. It gives me something to do. Right now its pretty much at a flawless 220 finish. Tomorrow I'll hit it up with 400. 
I'm swapping that other turbine housing on it (pic further up this page). Its much nicer than the one thats on it and I have to take the current one off anyway since its clocked the completely wrong way. 
What a bitch it is to get off. I need some penetrating lubricant or something to help. 










_Modified by loxxrider at 9:10 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Sorry bro meant it should be sticky'ed or something on the front page. Great info here!


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LiBlackRabbit)*

subscribed


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

Thanks guys.
Not much to update, but I did manage to get the other turbine housing swapped on. The whole unit looks almost new now. Hard to believe its from the early 90's lol. 
Other than that I am just holding off on doing anything until a big check comes in and until I can get a job. Then I may pull the motor, put a clutch in, do solid motor mounts, and commence with the Holset installation.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Not really an update...but I busted my ass on this car today. The outside awaits a detailing tomorrow (hopefully), but the interior got a royal treatment. The only thing I still have to do is the door jambs, etc. (however that's spelled) 
Here is how it looked earlier today








and now
















Its far from perfect, but I don't really care. Its great for me. Someday I'll have it perfection.


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Keep up the good work! Thanks for saving another type 44 from getting eviscerated and wrecked!
I might have to talk to you about the dash removal procedure- there's a squeaky fan in mine that needs some attention. I have the Bentley, but it can be a bit obtuse at times.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MileZ)*

Definitely man, don't hesitate to contact me about any questions you have whatsoever. 
All I have taken apart is what you see in that first pic tho.


----------



## DuBiN RiCaN (Nov 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

soo where'd did you get those wheels at?


----------



## quantum.johnson (Jan 11, 2006)

I dig your enthusiasm-keep it up


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DuBiN RiCaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quantum.johnson* »_I dig your enthusiasm-keep it up

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks, I wont stop until its perfect

_Quote, originally posted by *DuBiN RiCaN* »_soo where'd did you get those wheels at?

Shagwagon from down here in south florida


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lookin good dude!
its miller time


















build the boost in!










_Modified by dspl1236 at 1:29 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

hahah sweet what turbo? and more importantly what for?
I actually thought of doing that with the gauge...but I didn't want to lose any of the other gauges. I definitely may do that at some point but I'm trying to avoid taking the interior out again for a while haha


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha
its funny, i love getting all dirty to tackle any mechanical job....for what ever reason i have no patients for interior work....

journal gt4088 will go in my 80q one day...but for now she sits like this...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Ah OK I've seen your car over on MG...but that was when I first joined last year. Its been a while since you've updated!
Journal is definitely the way to go man...


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

hahahahaha a year ago you would have said the opposite. good thing you learned


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (catsman72)*

ya i was going to say i definitely learned the ways of Tom Sewell


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

(my brakes broke)
Fellow lister just sold his brakes to me (nothing has been exchanged yet, but an agreement has been arrived upon)
I get his whole bbk setup. Boxster S / Carrera Monoblock calipers, A8 rotors (american), modified hubs, and adapter brackets. 
I really didn't plan on spending this kind of money...but it had to be done, so that kinda changes my plans for the car this summer. Boo freakin hoo
I'm not going to be able to spend much more on it due to the other mods I need to do just to freakin get these on lol. 
I'm going to need new wheel bearings, adapters for the porsche wheels, hardware, two new tires for the wheels within a week of having them on probably....
and then wont have jack **** in my wallet. I'll spend the rest of what I have on getting an exhaust all the way back, and getting a decent tune when Kevin finishes up my ECU. 
The car will be lookin' right after this though!!! Only thing is that I'll definitely want to get it lower asap because it will just be doing the car and the wheels an injustice otherwise. 
Looks like the Holset is just going to have to sit pretty for a while. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up another job this summer AND a job during the fall up at school. If that all works out, it WILL be ready to go for big power in the fall.


_Modified by loxxrider at 6:43 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice, but surprised you are going that way with the brake system.... as an fyi all a/s/rs calipers have the same mount pattern....i am going oem b6/b7 s4 brakes on my 80q.....


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Why are you surprised?
Its basically the cheapest option for me right now. 
My rotors are toast, so pads and rotors for my UFO's are almost the same cost as going with this kit. The guy I'm buying it from is giving me a pretty good deal. 
I don't know what other options I'd have that are cost effective, quick, and work decently.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ive always been told if you are doing the brakes just go for the big reds instead of the boxter ones.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

deal was pretty dang good, so I couldn't say no especially since I needed something NOW, CHEAP, and decent working.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

you don't need brakes thats what down shifting is for noob


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (catsman72)*

It has been a week of audi awesomeness. 
Here are things to come within the next 10 days.
Brake parts will be here friday (still need to order wheel bearings and get brake lines...any info on brake line fittings I might need and length would be greatly appreciated)
To put the brakes on, I need to put my wheels on. So I just ordered adapters from Adapt-it-usa...they were great, and it cost a grand total of ~$210 for all 4 in 26mm and 32mm thicknesses. They should be here in about 10 days, so expect to see pics of this fat goodness soon. 
Also, on friday I am making a 3" exhaust all the way back. 
I am soooooooooo excited for all of this!
Now I have a set of rods that I don't plan on using so if anyone wants a set of AAN rods let me know.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

going with ie?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Nope, I think I'm going to try out eagle...and I have two options for pistons. I forget the name of one company but I will put it up as soon as I get it, and Cosworth. Cosworth puts out stuff that is worlds apart from JE or Weisco, etc...and for similar price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and now that I've decided to go all out, I might just go with a set of custom grind cams too. Right now the plan for the head is just 7A and rev the poo out of it (with some valve springs), but I may change it up to a really high lift setup, etc. We'll see where that goes. 


_Modified by loxxrider at 4:01 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i checked out cosworth, nice stuffs

and nice


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

did you get prices on anything?

here is the latest progress i've made 

_Quote »_and here is a rough draft of the design!
I can make it a lot prettier...but I'll have to see how much that adds to machining costs. 
The holes on the vertical side of the bracket will be threaded. All dimensions are somewhat rough, but this was just to get the basic design down. It will take me like 5 more minutes to get it perfected once I can measure everything super accurately. 
I also need to add a little cutout for the standard fit holes on the horizontal face to accommodate where that fillet is.








andddddddddd
a rapid prototype lol


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

and the design evolves


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

looking good man finally getting some cool **** done to her, im trying to come down there asap looks like another dam 2 weeks, but hopefully bring the vic down to lol


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

Ahhh I was bad...I just got back from totally annihilating my final differential equations test though, so I fee like I am deserving.
Just bought the Phoenix Gold RSD6.5cs components for the front stage of the audi. They are THE BEST speakers period for sub $500 a set. Reviewers say they will compete with some $1k sets even. 
I have personal experience with them in my last car and I can definitely say they are truly incredible if set up right. I think it will be a challenge to get them in this car. I intend to have the midbasses in their own enclosures in the doors, and I'm not sure where I'm going to put the tweeters. I may just put them in place of the (probably) 3" or so infinity components that are in my dash. Imaging would not be perfect...but whatever. 
I also want to replace my 12" setup for a competition 10". Although the 12 is very nice, I just want something a little more punchy and only a proper 10 can deliver that. 
On that note, if anyone wants to buy some audio stuff for cheap let me know! I have infinity speakers for the front doors and dash, (infinities in the rear deck also if anyone wants them), and alpine headunit, some MTX 4-channel amp, and 2 different 12" subs and a 12" box to choose from. I will sell any and all of it for very cheap, so just shoot me an offer if you want it! I can get specific model numbers/specs and pics of anything if interested. 
Still waiting on adapters







maybe they will come today (praying)
Exhaust is rescheduled for tomorrow...so thats exciting


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

ok its been a really long time since I've updated and a LOT of stuff has happened. 
Here are the major updates from over on MG

_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
few more pics
















again, dont mind rear bumper damage! lol
















and so you can see the poke








I will take side shots when the front wheels are on. It looks good...but slightly out of place without being low
also I think I have decided that this car needs all red tails...end of story. Whatcha think?


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_:woowoo: 
Just got some cool new tools. I got a craftsman 1/2" air impact, 3/4 and 18mm impact sockets, a tire filler thing with gauge, etc. Also had to buy a tire plug set as I found a nail in one of the rear tires. No wonder it wouldn't hold air haha. Holds it plenty well now!
All things to make my life easier when working on cars (this car)








Also I am about to order two new front tires for my new wheels. They are 225 40 18. Best part is they are $77 a piece lol. Nexen tires, look them up. They are pretty decent. Everyone that uses them seems to think they are a great deal considering they almost compete with tires more than double their price. They are a super performance summer tire or something like that. 
here's what they look like 








I was also quoted $98 a piece for the rear 255 35 18's.
Still hoping the brake lines and wheel bearings get here thursday, and some speakers should be here today










_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_* let me first just say our cars were REALLY dirty lol...we didn't intend to do a shoot tonight, but we had like an hour or two to dick around before going to see Transformers 2 (which was awesome) so we stopped in and took these. * 
These were just kinda a test to see what we want to do with these cars soon in a legit shoot.







Again, the lights aren't as dark as they appear here. I'll get day shots tomorrow. They look so effing amazing.
































































here is a shot of my old car that I took here...its what I intend to do with these cars when they are washed and my wheels are on all 4 corners lol








also, I am pulling my fenders for SURE (or just rolling). It will just set off the stance of this car like crazy. Wow I never thought I'd be going for looks on this car but its fun as hell!









oh and I don't like this pic...but you all have waited long enough for a side shot lol...so here's one...kinda


















_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Here are the new components for the front of the car. I don't really have a good plan yet for them, but I'll lay out something tentative. 
Midbasses in the door panels, tweeters up on the dash. I need to rewire an unknown amount of the car with good speaker wire. I sure hope it isn't much. Crossovers mounted in the doors. I'll figure out a way to mount the tweets...thats not a big deal at all. The midbasses are however. 
They need to be sealed to sound any good, and that seems to mean that I'll have to make some custom enclosures out of fiberglass or something. I don't know how much airspace they need though. I'll have to post up on an audio forum to find out what people think. Whatever I do, I want it to fit behind the stock panels without modification. I can actually sit the whole woofer right under the window reg if I wanted to and it would clear the window when it comes down. So I have plenty of room to cut into the metal frame of the door if I need clearance. Its just a matter of brushing up on my fiberglass skills unless I figure out/you guys suggest something different. 
Pics








tried to fit them into the bose housing...not happening lol








I had no idea what was in the doors before...but I figured they'd at least be bigger than what I'd seen in the dash before. No chance. They weren't even sealed in the pods. No wonder they sounded like poo. (for sale if anyone wants)
The new ones kinda dwarf them


















_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Wooo got the first one (speaker pod mod) finally done. The second will take much less time since I wont be guessing what I have to do. 
Its not pretty, but it gets the job done. It will not be seen lol. I threw it on my home theater setup just for ****s and ran some bass mechanik just to get the low low stuff and start pumpin some air. I found a couple of leaks this way (actually from holes in the wooden ring I made and where the wires come thru the box), and I siliconed them all up just now. In the morning I will hook it all up in the car and see what she can do! I'll be interested to hear how it sounds ported vs unported. 

btw I had to mount it at an angle like that (logo not straight up and down) due to space constraints. 









also received word that a package is waiting for me for pickup on monday from Mr. Black. Finally my MAT sensor issue will be taken care of and I'll be ready to tune!!! (and have launch control again MUAHAHAHAHAHH! )
Should also receive tires monday and brake parts should have been here this past week (not Apikol's fault). The shipping company is just being lame. Sooo maybe things will go as planned this week and I can have a tuned car with brakes, the most badass SQ sound system I've had, and new tires!







Oh, and all four wheels mounted finally. I wont have to look like a slob with 2 different wheels on the car lol. 

AND I got my own air compressor! I believe its a 20 gal or so. It will run the air tools I have all day just fine. :woowoo: I feel like a baller with all of this stuff, but all of it isn't really costing me much of anything except the brake stuff lol. Don't be fooled! I only make minimum wage! :-D


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Oh my....
I finalized the driver's side setup today (save for fitting the door panel). Made sure EVERYTHING was sealed up completely. 
I then fired it up and was impressed...but I knew something was amiss. It sounded good, but when I went to crank it up it started to sound distorted. I knew it was hardly being put through its paces though. (This is what you call clipping correct?) I then realized that I forgot to wire it bridged to the 500.4. 
Once it was bridged, I turned that sucker up without once hearing any kind of distortion. It was super punchy and extended into the lows quite well. Its the RSD experience that I once had in my old car








The only problem is that with the car on, while receiving audio to the Hx-D10 thru the cd-changer that is in the car, I get some kind of ground interference. Not from any of the other inputs though. Unfortunately my Hx-D10 is very, very picky about which CD's it will read so I am forced to use the CD-changer a lot. As soon as I get my ipod put back together that will be a non-issue :lol:


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Wow, another good day for the Audi. 
I picked up my newly repaired ECU. I have launch control back yesssssssssssssss! haha. Its fun too because its on a toggle...AND its connected to the e-brake, so in order for it to work you have to have the toggle on and the e-brake not on the floor. To disengage it just drop the e-brake and you are off. 
I should be tuning it on Friday. Also got tires! AND I got brake lines and new wheel bearings. So now everything is ready to go. Now I just need a new can of Pentosin









and thats all for now!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

wow, so much to update.
not even going to try haha.
refer to bottom of page 24 thru page 32 in this thread
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...21657

basically had problems with VEMS, now its fixed. Fixed lots of other stuff too and went offroading a lot haha


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

OK time for an update. 
VEMS is still not fixed. Its in NH now with Marc Swanson for the second time. We have come to the conclusion that we need to use TTL coils instead of IGBT. Fail VEMS. 
While that is getting sorted out, I have begun to make plans for coilovers. I just got a job today (within about 2 minutes of looking for one) for the SOLE reason of buying coils, and also think I sold my stock wheels. If so, that means I'm about half way to having them. 
I just got the bright idea last week to try and be slammed before Fixxfest on November 21st. 
The plan is ground control coilover sleeves with probably 600lb springs in the front and 500 in the rear. (open to opinions) Then its probably going to be the Koni race struts which will allow for about 2" shorter shock body than stock. She's gunna be tuckin all 4 corners for sure








Then I'll drill out new holes in the strut towers to adjust camber. 
Thats about all thats on the list for now.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

OK, time for update if anyone is still reading this. 
The VEMS is back in the car and working flawlessly now thanks to Marc Swanson. 
I achieved my goal of having coilovers on the car before Fixxfest 09. They came out great, but the car needs some spacer plates made in order to get it to the ride height I want in the front. I've been working on that issue. 
I have gotten a few parts for the Holset, and its going to be on the car sorta soon hopefully. 
Also picked up a roof rack, and ordered a bunch of parts to do the t-belt. Its in terrible shape. 

_Quote »_Some pics to kick off and celebrate page 50
































































I have some more stuff to show off...just need to take some pics. I still need to refinish the bars for the rack and get the fitment on point. It was just test-fitted for these pics. 
Also, this is the biggest thing I've accomplished so far this break. Old trailer parts were ****ty. 








Mounted new (used) parts for cheap and they are solid. 








Got the boat back on and in the water







She is lookin great and runs like a champ after all of the fixin' we did this month. This is how it came off of the trailer and sat for about a week. 










_Quote »_Here are some pics of the condition of the t-belt. I might just tow it up the 40 min drive to fix it. It seriously looked fine a few weeks ago. I guess it just decided this last few weeks was its time to let go. 

















oil line stuff
















I also got this for Christmas...my neighbor bruce airbrushed this. The original is STUNNING. The print is awesome too though. This one is an artist proof


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

such a slick ass 200


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Thank you


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Update time.
1) Ordered 4 Hargetts. Will post pics of these slick pieces whenever I get them in. 
2) Convinced 034 to make a special exhaust manifold at a good price for us 20vt guys. Set up a group buy and got the ball rolling myself.







I will be getting one for myself of course.
3) ordering Treadstone IC core soon
and looking into other housing options for my holset OR another Holset from a friend...Hx35. Hoping its got the right housing on it. 
So that covers EVERYTHING I need to get the bitch on...aside from a few misc bits like two oil line adapters and some nuts and bolts I'm sure.


----------



## powerswhat (Dec 6, 2007)

lets see some more pictures chris


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*








thanks james...I forget to update this thread because I pay so much attention to the build thread on other sites. 
Major updates as of late:
-Moved to VEMS firmware version 1.1.67 and had to re-tune whole map myself. Still working out the bugs 
-two new sets of wheels








-working on new upper strut mounts
-new manifold being made for me by 034
-bought 4 3" hargett couplers for the IC piping...never a boost leak again
-got new 12cm housing for the Holset
-the intercooler core of my dreams (ordering this week)
-and some more things I forget I guess
-bought adapters for the new wheels 
most of my free time has been involved in refinishing my new BBS's








test fit
















polish job
(the one on the right)








my other new wheels


----------



## powerswhat (Dec 6, 2007)

damnn dude looking good 
when you gonna come down for a weekend?!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (powerswhat)*

Thanks man, yeah I dunno as soon as I get my issues sorted out with the car I guess. I gotta get some fuel injectors! Thats why I'm trying to sell that seat and what not.


----------



## driverof5 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

just wanted to say nice work on a killer car.
i have owned many 200s and am glad to see others maintain such an interest and passion for the 200 (in particular the 3b).
keep up the great work and thanks for the post!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (driverof5)*

Thank you sir, come over and post some of your cars on motorgeek.com, thats where my main post is. 
At this point I'm just waiting on the manifold from 034. I'm also trying to diagnose some ECU related issues too







so that is potentially delaying progress. Might be going to CDI ignition instead of COP to see what happens.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

its been a while and I've done a lot with this car, but the main thing is that the Holset is going on the car this weekend! I'll have pics up when its done. Should be exciting


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

I fully approve of this thread. 

From one 20vt 200 to another, I applaud you on your quest to keep that car on the road. Im definitely going to watch this tread for the turbo build. I have a stage 1 chip on it, and its significantly faster than my R32. I had boost leaks, and an mfts failure, but is been a solid car. 

I have questions about how you got the dash apart, since I need to fix some wiring in mine. 

If you need help with any a/c issues, i just spent the weekend getting intimate with mine, and it works perfect now. 

Also, get that battery cable replaced if you havent, I talked about it in my thread. 


Here is my "keep it on the road/build" thread. 
http://eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=20191


Oh, and about the only thing you guys cant do in florida is use quattro for what it was designed to do .


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

secondslc said:


> I fully approve of this thread.
> 
> From one 20vt 200 to another, I applaud you on your quest to keep that car on the road. Im definitely going to watch this tread for the turbo build. I have a stage 1 chip on it, and its significantly faster than my R32. I had boost leaks, and an mfts failure, but is been a solid car.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the compliments! I just took a quick glance at your thread and I think I'll have to sit down for a while and read it though. Looks like you enjoy your 20v just as much as I do mine 

Boost leaks PLAGUE these cars...fix those, and you are good to go for the most part. I hate them with a passion, so I have the most baller ic piping setup known to man going on this car haha. 

Let me know what you have questions about regarding the dash. I'd be happy to help. I'll send you a PM with my phone number so we don't have to waste time trying to explain over the internet. Thanks for the offer on AC advice. I have it fixed for the most part except for a leak which I believe to be at the compressor. I think just some o-rings and I'll be good to go for a while. My blower motor squeaks though so thats probably going to be the next HUGE PITA project. 

My other thread on MG is more complete if you want to see more details on anything done to my car. Its 76 pages long  You should make a thread there if you get the chance. 

Thanks again for the compliments  I am definitely jealous of the fact that you get to play with yours in snow. Someday I'm going to do that for sure. 

Oh and my friend got stuck up in Ohio for the weekend, so build is postponed until this coming friday.


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd love to re-do all the I/C piping on this car, but the silicone kit from 034 will hold me over until I install a bigger I/C. Don't want to have to do the job twice!

There are six round o-rings and one square one in the compressor manifold. The one that leaks is the square one, and its NLA. Some company used to make aftermarket ones, but I don't remember if they still do. That will probably be your culprit. I don't know if mine leaks, but so far so good. 

I'll definitely sit down and read the MG thread. Again, im jealous you guys don't have to deal with as much rust, its a pain in the butt to deal with on all these fasteners!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

UGH square gasket???!?!?! 

wtf is that! haha who does that? Thats just depressing. I'll have to do some research on that sucker.


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

From SJM's website:
A/C Compressor Manifold Seal and O rings

The 1986-88 Audi 5000 (after VIN 44-G-053401) and 1989-91 Audi 100/200 use the Nippon Denso 10P17C A/C compressor which has a separate hose manifold. 

Some of these hose manifolds are 2 piece and have a rubber seal between the 2 halves. Audi does not list this seal separately, nor does it list the 4 O rings between the A/C compressor and the manifold. 

Thanks to a fellow Audi fan, there is an A/C company "Polar Bear" who sells this manifold seal (part number GA1446) and the O rings (part number OR 11160) between the compressor and manifold. 

There phone number is 1-800-365-3516. Polar Bear website is here (http://www.polarbearinc.com/)

http://www.polarbearinc.com/webstore//index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=422


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Yesss, thank you! You are the man! 

I was really worried about having to buy a whole new compressor or something for a minute. I honestly would have probably tried to make a gasket before that though lol.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

well the car has been running great at 21psi for a while now. Gotta get it on a dyno soon and gotta build the bottom end to turn it up much more depending how much power its making now. 

Here is the latest news though

So this is what the HX52 looked like when I first unpackaged it. 










under the comp cover is pretty oily. Wheel measures something like 67mm inducer and 98mm exducer. 










this is a BIG 16cm housing. Much bigger in exterior size than the 16 that I had on my H1C. You can also see the oil drain.










Here is the "almost T4" flange and oil feed. 










Big ole v-band and some oil on the turbine blades. I think I'm going to call it safe and just rebuild this one. However, there is NO shaft play at all and the housings aren't cracked. This is what you want to look for when buying a Holset. 










Now...here is the pic in my sig. The H1C looks pretty decent (read: big) in there right?



















now how does it look?










When I opened the box up I was almost unimpressed with the size of this thing. After looking at this picture however, I guess it looks pretty huge lol.


oh and last but not least, THANK YOU GOLDFARB!!!!


----------



## powerswhat (Dec 6, 2007)

Better be at my house the 22nd !!! Can't wait to see you guys and see your cars progress !!! Ypu can see my R lol


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

powerswhat said:


> Better be at my house the 22nd !!! Can't wait to see you guys and see your cars progress !!! Ypu can see my R lol


I wish man, I am only driving the 530 now because the engine and trans came out of the Audi for some work over the summer. I went to put it back together and my downpipe didn't fit anymore because I fabbed it to fit with my (unknown to me at the time) completely shot motor mounts. Put new mounts in when the engine went back in and dp hit the steering arms... so I decided I would solve the problem with a nice tubular exhaust manifold, bigger turbo, and new dp/wg reroute setup from Mr. Hank Iroz. 

All of that should be fabbed in the next few weeks so I can go home and put her back together. 

For now, I leave you with a pic of the other goodies I had made for the car (again, courtesy of Hank and Marc Swanson at EFIexpress.)

custom intake manifold is the shining beacon of awesomeness among the parts. The I-beams are pretty sweet too 










dont mind the large knife 










everything is quick disconnect. The IC piping fittings are Hargett QDC units, vac line fittings are push-to-connect, etc.

I'm hoping to hit 700whp on this turbo when the bottom end and head are built... tranny is going to have to cope with it too which hasn't been sorted out yet. At least a solid 500 whp this summer though is what I'm hoping for. After that, its time for dry sump and as high as I can possibly rev and hope for 800 whp. 

If that doesn't happen, then I'm going to see what either a big borg warner EFR does (if they ever ship any) or maybe try the Pro52 version of the current turbo. 72mm comp inducer and 125lb/min should get it there. So there ya go... thats my short version of the plan from here.


----------



## powerswhat (Dec 6, 2007)

You should talk to Kurt about getting a batmowheel turbo  

This is a botmowheel on his car after the car shuts off lol badass 

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=Rs_AqsdaNdQ


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

i wanna see more of this big turbooo in action


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd love to show you, but its going to be a little while until its running on boost. I don't have the time to make the intercooler pipes and integrate the downpipe into my exhaust until the summer. 

I do have some pics and vids (just of it running) of the new setup though

finally got a chance to edit some pictures







































































































































































































I cannot wait to clean this car up once I have more time and a better place to do it!

and the vids (my mom is awesome lol)


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

Shouldn't have started that thing in the garage! :laugh:

That turbo is enormous, I'm interested to see the power you get!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

it should be interesting indeed. I'll be sure to keep this thread updated as things move along. I'm waiting on parts and time at the moment.


----------



## 84'rabGti (Jun 15, 2005)

*20v ?*

So I read this whole thread which was amazing btw, and was the deciding factor on me purchasing my new 1990 Audi 90 quattro. I had a question and was wondering if you could help? I bought it with a 20v turbo motor swapped in from a 200. The old owner put a bigger than stock turbo in it and once he did this the car would only start on the third engine cranking cycle. He went back to the original turbo and the car is still only firing up on the third cycle. No matter how many times crank it over on the first or second cycle it won't start. If you have any input on what I should test or replace let me know. Again props on the build and thanks for the help


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Huh, that is a pretty strange situation... hard to diagnose without being there really. You'd be doing yourself a huge favor if you post on motorgeek.com. That site is hands down the best resource for this kind of thing. There isn't a problem the community there can't solve! 

Post there with some more details of how the car is running, etc. 

BTW, glad I could influence you to get into an old Audi! They are awesome, unique cars and you got a great one if its swapped with a 20v. Should be very fun. 

No updates on the 200. Still waiting for parts and time. :beer:


----------

